# What game are you playing now?



## Kyle (Nov 9, 2008)

Since 90% of you will be playing AC: CF when it releases, I want to see what you're doing now.

Online wise... mmm.. Mario Kart Wii. My favorite Wi-Fi game until CoD: World at War gets released probably, since MK: Wii has quick matchmaking.

But for a offline game I play Crimson Skies: High Road to Revenge for the original Xbox. I got this game at the bargin bin price of $5. ;D


----------



## Tyler (Nov 9, 2008)

I've been playing Halo 3 on the weekends, but other than that I haven't played too many games. I occasionally play Spore and Rock Band. 

I'm just waiting for Animal Crossing to come out, and than to get Little Big Planet for Christmas.


----------



## Grawr (Nov 9, 2008)

Gears of War 2, Fable 2, Halo 3...

Mostly Gears though, these past few days. That game is pretty amazing.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 9, 2008)

Kirby Superstar Ultra
Wii Music
Super Smash Brothers Brawl
Betas of AC:CF <----  :gyroidgrin: 
Animal Crossing GCN


----------



## Micah (Nov 9, 2008)

Madden 07 for GCN since my Wii is broken again.

That means I probably won't be playing ACCF for a while.


----------



## VantagE (Nov 9, 2008)

Online wise... Nothing really at the moment. I would normally play ConquerOnline. (PC)
Offline, I just rented the new James Bond game...Pretty interesting.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 9, 2008)

The World Ends With You is practically all I've been playing today. I actually played a different game for 2 minutes before returning to play TWEWY.


----------



## Nate (Nov 9, 2008)

halo 3, cod: world at war demo.


----------



## Nigel (Nov 10, 2008)

halo 3, SSBB


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 10, 2008)

The Banjo-Kazooie Nuts and Bolts demo, and soon to be the actual game.

I'll also be playing DQIV...if I can remember the login to my bank account and actually see if I have enough $$$ for it.


----------



## TwilightKing (Nov 10, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Kirby Superstar Ultra
> Wii Music
> Super Smash Brothers Brawl
> *Betas of AC:CF* <----  :gyroidgrin:
> Animal Crossing GCN


Umm..? Care to explain?


----------



## VantagE (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah I was going to ask that too... EXPLAIN BOY!!! =P


----------



## Alex Strand (Nov 11, 2008)

Fable II, And (soon to be) Guitar Hero: World Tour


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 11, 2008)

havent been playnig anything my wii crashed ;(


----------



## The Chameleon (Nov 11, 2008)

Mario Galaxy
Metroid Prime 3
Spider-Man Web of Shadows
Resident Evil Umbrella Chronicles


And a bunch of VC titles I bought on the VC.


----------



## VantagE (Nov 11, 2008)

Like I said earlier... The new 007 game!! xD


----------



## Fluufy (Nov 12, 2008)

im playin wiifit! and mariokartwii! and smashbrosbrawl! and wildworld! yup thats about it till christmas anyway...


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 12, 2008)

MOTHER 3 Translation And Banjo Kazooie.


----------



## Thunder13 (Nov 12, 2008)

Right now im playing guitar hero world tour for the wii and when accf comes out im not going to be it first day (even though I want it so bad) im guna buy CoD:WaW  ^_^


----------



## VantagE (Nov 12, 2008)

Okay to get in the spirit of AC... I have been playing WW and AC GC


----------



## Lynx (Nov 12, 2008)

Super Smash Bros. Brawl...I havent played it in awhile but I'm bored wating for ACCF so I'm playing brawl.


----------



## Blue Cup (Nov 12, 2008)

Been trying to finish up Breath of Fire II on the VC that a friend of mine gifted me for my birthday back in September.


----------



## Cottonball (Nov 12, 2008)

At The Moment Acww


----------



## ZAR (Nov 12, 2008)

Let's see, I'm playing:

Super Smash Brothers Melee
Mario Kart Wii
De Blob
Ocarina of Time (Always will be too)
Animal Crossing City Folk (When it's out)
Star Fox 64


----------



## pinecone2654 (Nov 14, 2008)

lots of tf2 on 360 (soon going PC)
World of Goo
Kirby SuperStar Ultra

mai soup... it has brokens....


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 14, 2008)

Banjo-Kazooie: Nuts & Bolts
Banjo-Kazooie XBLA
Contra 4

<3 <3 <3


----------



## Dragorium15 (Nov 15, 2008)

Left 4 Dead mostly.

After my 360 controller died and I haven't been able to get a new battery pack, I can't really play much else.


----------



## Justin (Nov 15, 2008)

l4d, tf2, gcn ac.


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 15, 2008)

L4D
L4D
L4D
L4D
L4D
L4D
L4D
the occasional GMod
L4D
L4D
L4D


----------



## dragonflamez (Nov 15, 2008)

KOTORII


----------



## Chomuk (Nov 15, 2008)

Pokemon Diamond/Battle Revolution. Also Mario Kart Wii in small doses, but I quit that game hardcore.


----------



## MygL (Nov 16, 2008)

Brawl (til i die), mario kart wii, galaxy and some zelda games


----------



## CourageWisdomPower (Nov 16, 2008)

Metroid Prime 3: Corruption.


----------



## David401 (Nov 18, 2008)

I am now playing Lost Planet.


----------



## Sheep (Nov 18, 2008)

banjo kazooie nuts and bolts the real game 

ac city folk

de blob


----------



## dragonflamez (Nov 18, 2008)

ToS 2.
And it's the best game ever, I want to sleep with it.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 18, 2008)

city folk/brawl/superstar ultra


----------



## David401 (Nov 20, 2008)

I just got marble blast ultra off the arcade so i'll be playing that for a bit ^_^


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 20, 2008)

Hmm, I wonder.
*looks at avatar, title, and sig*


----------



## Micah (Nov 20, 2008)

City Folk/Wild World


----------



## Kyle (Nov 20, 2008)

Call of Duty: World at War


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 20, 2008)

Banjo-Kazooie: Nuts & Bolts
AC:CF, intermittently


----------



## Tola (Nov 24, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> I've been playing Halo 3 on the weekends, but other than that I haven't played too many games. I occasionally play Spore and Rock Band.
> 
> I'm just waiting for Animal Crossing to come out, and than to get Little Big Planet for Christmas.


Wow, Halo 3 and Rock Band.  I can't possibly know your demographic.


----------



## sidorak19 (Nov 24, 2008)

Well I've been playing Brawl lately.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Nov 25, 2008)

Tola said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, fanboyism.

I can't possibly guess your maturity level.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 25, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Banjo-Kazooie: Nuts & Bolts
> AC:CF, intermittently


How is Nuts & Bolts? I was thinking about getting it. I played the demo and liked it, but is the whole game good? 
Also, I almost died when I heard the banjo-kazooie music <3


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 26, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best game on 360 imo. <3  The fact that I got the original game on XBLA for free only sweetened the deal.  First game I finished since Apollo Justice (which I beat in February)...


----------

